# Industry Standards



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wanted to spin off on a topic about the NEC getting out of hand I saw yesterday. Do any of you industrial guys see the standards getting out of hand? For instance every place is a wash down area requiring penetrations in the bottom only. Everywhere is a hazerdous location if there is any chance at all there could be an explosive environment. No wire nuts allowed on stranded wire. WTF. I hate that one. Anyways, just needed to rant a little.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

It got out of hand when this "industry standards" bull**** first started :yes:

There's millions of different ways do things and there are millions of different jobs out there with their own special conditions and circumstances. No one-size-fits-all way to do stuff exists.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Paid by the hour, I have no problem doing what they ask. 

If you are company owner you should feel the same way assuming you read the specs before bidding. Higher cost project should make you more money unless you missed something.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any of our outdoor enclosures are NEMA 4x, no top entry, low point drains, conduits exiting MCC rooms to have an 1/8" per foot downward slope, C condulet inside packed with duct seal, and a T and drain on the outside. Gotta know the specs.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> Any of our outdoor enclosures are NEMA 4x, no top entry, low point drains, conduits exiting MCC rooms to have an 1/8" per foot downward slope, C condulet inside packed with duct seal, and a T and drain on the outside. Gotta know the specs.


There is so much plant work in south LA most guys that have worked in them believe that is 'code'
Goons


----------

